# Help Reading an Artist's Signature on Western Painting



## hammitchris (Feb 20, 2016)

I just purchased this oil on canvas painting from a local gallery. I got the frame and the art for $300 even (tax included). I am planning on hanging it over my mantle and fireplace. I was wondering if you all can help me with the last name though. I am pretty sure the first name is Jason, but I can't read the last name that well. At first, I thought it was "York," but its hard to tell. I purchased this painting for multiple reasons. 1.) I love the color and textures (especially on the trail) 2.) I'm a big western movie fan and it reminds me of watching them with my grandmother 3.) It reminds me of when my father and I had a good relationship and he took me on the road with him out West (he was a truck driver). Any help with the signature would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------

